# Inglourious Basterds



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

So who's ready? :crazy:


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Quentin Tarantino blowing up Nazis? What's not to love? I'm bringing friends to this one!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

The INTP I'm dating was like....
Ummm... There's this Nazi movie I want to see, but I don't know if you would be interested?
Me: Inglourious Basterds?!
INTP: Yeah!
Me: Hell yeah! I want to see that movie.
INTP: Omg! I didn't think you liked war movies, my sisters hate them...
My brain ( mwhahhaha)


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Quentin Tarantino. Nuff Said


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Its about time someone thought of this genius money maker.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

*Inglorious Basterds*

I thought of something the other day while watching a trailer for this movie. I will say right up front that I will go see this movie. 

I am curious, if this movie becomes a blockbuster hit, what message if any does that send about our society and the hypocrisy towards violence and the act of just hunting down individuals with the sole purpose of nothing but to kill them. I hope we can all agree that what the Nazis did was nothing more than an atrocity, and everything they received in return was well justified.

Personally, I think it exposes the darkside of human nature that people pretend does not exist within each and everyone of us and how deep down we embrace violence in one fashion or another. However, I think the undertone can be applied to our daily lives. 

I had a big long write up thought out in my head but for some reason could not put thoughts to words when it came down to it this time. So, I will just leave it open with just an idea and see where this goes by itself even though there are other points I would like to throw out there but will wait and see if someone touches on them.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

3 of my Top 10 movies are Quentin Tarantino movies, and he's the reason I became a filmmaker in the first place. You bet I'm seeing this. With friends.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Although not a big fan of revenge and venegance and eye for an eye, this film looks great.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

One of my friends is a big Tarantino-fan so he's been looking forward to this one :wink:

Seeing it with him on friday.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Didn't like Kill Bill that much, but I liked this movie.  Enjoyed it overall! It was humourous, quirky and contained some other good elements. No supreme ending but that doesn't make the movie worse - was catchy, simple and quick.  Another Tarantino 

Plus the title is crafty.


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

Film is an artistic medium, not to be confused with reality. There is a certain distancing from the real or true consequences of violence because you know it's a "representation" of violent behavior, not real violence. So, keep this mind when viewing it. 

The film looks good. I am interested in the mix of violence and humor married in a pretty "inglorious" mix. But I would like to see it first before I judge.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I find this movie disturbing. It takes a tragedy and turns it into a comedy. I bet many European countries are outraged by this abomination of a movie. I appreciate war movies that are actually true, but I could never watch as callous a movie as Inglorious Bastards.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Maethirion said:


> It takes a tragedy and turns it into a comedy. I bet many European countries are outraged by this abomination of a movie..


That will not be the first nor the last one. Tarentino movies are very entertaining and well made, he doesn't pretend to do more than that.

I do think it lacks a combat cyborg of the reich though.

you know, eviiiiiiiil robots : 











Oh and the movie with a A in the name of 1977 is worth watching too,(maybe even more) it looks like the A-Team doing WW2 :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK8Y48XHSjU


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Maethirion said:


> I find this movie disturbing. It takes a tragedy and turns it into a comedy. I bet many European countries are outraged by this abomination of a movie. I appreciate war movies that are actually true, but I could never watch as callous a movie as Inglorious Bastards.


Mind you, part of my ancestors suffered a whole lot (most of those got killed) during WW II, and I laughed throughout most of the comedy parts (since it's also an action movie and such), wether they were specifically related to the subject or not.
As a viewer I'm aware it's comedy. Comedies are supposed to be able to turn random things into humor. I'm sure Tarantino has respect for the tragedy related. 
I didn't find any element necessarily offensive against jews or other people who suffered / got killed during WW II. Nor against nazi's or Germans.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I still think the movie is going to be way cool!
I don't about all this philosophical BS!
It's going to be a fun movie.:wink:


----------



## Wilco (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think i've ever been driven to scream out 'HOLY SHIT' during the events of a movie in a theatre, out loud, and at volume before. 

The climax is probably one of my favorites in all of film, and one I couldn't see coming from an entire country away. Usually I don't like the credit most people give tarantino for his films, especially the mountainous amounts of hype that I was exposed to going in to see this movie. But I've got to hand it to him, I enjoyed the hell out of this movie and would see it again. 

*HYPE SECTION*

Eli Roth is a bad actor, Bradd Pitt is a good one, the score and soundtrack is incredibly bold for a Period film, Col. Hans Landa is a great supporting character and my favorite in a cast of original and intruiging personalities, the film doesn't choke you with the gloriousness of Americans or the wretchedness of germans and doesn't attempt to make you feel that what's happening is in the context of good v. evil. 

*LIGHT SPOILER AND COMPLAINT SECTION - DO NOT READ IF YOU HAVENT SEEN MOVIE*

Though, some of the soundtrack, I could feel was Tarantino trying to aproximate the feel and atmosphere of The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly and seemed really out of place. Some of the characters were horribly underutilized, their personas built up only to crash down in really anti-climactic ways. Stiglitz and Hicox being chief among them in a scene which, although was brilliantly set up and executed, seemed to be a waste of a character who had his name in stylized, bold text on the screen and another who had an entire scene dedicated to him and Mike Myers discussing -his- mission. Donny Donowitz, again, a case of a really really fuckin' good set up and execution to his eventual demise, only lived out the persona of the 'bear jew' once. And I can easily see how people would think the ending of the movie is a bit of a cop-out, even marked, as painful as it looked might not satisfy people who wanted to see Landa skinned alive for what he did during the course of the movie. Especially after seeing an entire movies worth of anti-nazi brutality, and the cold murder of one of the few relatively 'good' nazis in the movie, Fredrick Zollier, who in turned murdered another sympathetic personality, Shosanna Dreyfus before his death. Though not to complain about the killings of either of those characters in the movie, but you'd expect Landa to be crucified after all that. I mean, hammerstein kills a german soldier who just became a father after he'd agreed to let them all go without issue for christs sake. 

But these are relatively small character issues, desires and expectations rather than any qualms with how the film is written. 

Still a god damned good movie.


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> I still think the movie is going to be way cool!
> I don't about all this philosophical BS!
> It's going to be a fun movie.:wink:


Couldn't have said it better, I'll just be watching it for the ride.
I've done enough disecting of things meant for entertainment,
I just want to LAUGH.
Therefore, I will watch this movie!!!!!


----------



## Praesul (Jan 25, 2009)

Wilco said:


> Eli Roth is a bad actor


Man, that whole character was supposed to be completely ridiculous. You can't act bad when playing a character like that! That's the point!


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Watched it yesterday. Instant classic :laughing:

I wholeheartly agree with this review on imdb:
_Inglourious Basterds makes no apologies, asks for no forgiveness, it's a no holds barred assault on the senses. Tarantino doesn't care if he offends, if he steps all over stereotypes and clichés, this is film making at it purest. It's great to see a film maker whose work clearly isn't interfeared with by the powers that be. Tarantino is a master of effortlessly cranking up immense tension and suddenly mixing it with laugh out loud moments; you're not sure if you should be looking away in disgust or rolling around laughing, either way it's a roller coaster and one not to be missed!_

+ The opening scene is one of the best I've ever seen. Tension all over the place.
+ The role Cristoph Waltz plays is just insane.

The actual reason for why this is such a good movie is hard to explain. I guess the most important part is that Tarantino combines certain styles and he masters it all: you're not sure if you're watching a western, WW2 movie, slapstick or horror cult movie. Everthing about this movie is just absurd. To me it was a relief to see this movie, I got the feeling that somehow this movie had to be made, because there are no boundaries to it. It's like a new standard for movies to come. roud:


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

*The neckscar and misc*

I've got a few things I noticed in the movie that are kind of interesting. In the movie, Tarantino never explained how Aldo got the scar on his neck. He just wanted to leave it to the imagination. 

Aldo was sniffing a tobacco product called snuff, an old school thing.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Skewed said:


> I thought of something the other day while watching a trailer for this movie. I will say right up front that I will go see this movie.
> 
> I am curious, if this movie becomes a blockbuster hit, what message if any does that send about our society and the hypocrisy towards violence and the act of just hunting down individuals with the sole purpose of nothing but to kill them. I hope we can all agree that what the Nazis did was nothing more than an atrocity, and everything they received in return was well justified.
> 
> ...



Violence is a very deep-seated survival tool. Seeing it... and blood spilled touches something very primal in all of us. Think of how many rubberneckers there are driving past accidents... hoping to catch a glimpse of a mangled human being.

People who are worried about violence being done to them fear it... and so hate it. Those who are not worried about being able to protect themselves are more comfortable with the idea of violence, and recognize it has a place.

There are exceptions of course... wizened old masters sometimes tell us that violence is wrong... and we have to listen to those guys right?

Personally I'm not going to teach my daughter how to straight beat someone down, and when it's appropriate to do so. She's not going to end up being someone's victim out of fear.


Bit of a derailment... but oh well. DLS wont mind.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I heard he deleted 40 minutes of the movie. be nice if there is an extended version later.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I heard he deleted 40 minutes of the movie. be nice if there is an extended version later.


I am going to say when it comes out on DVD there will be a directors cut, which will probably be even better. Quentin is one of the best and he never gets in a rush to get one of his movies done. If its not right he does not do it. He wrote this movie ten years ago. On Kill Bill he wanted Uma to play in it after Pulp Fiction, but she got pregnant and he wanted only her for the part so he waited until she was ready. He has delayed others as well, but do not remember the details.

Leaving things unexplained in his movies is something he does, its kind of his style. In Pulp Fiction we never saw exactly what was in the briefcase either or what it was. He left it open to interpretation, just like the rope scar around the neck.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

this movie was awesome. i was in a gun shop the week before it cam out he the owner and i were talking he was all like that bastards movie is coming out next week, its a whole movie about killing nazis would you enjoy that? I looked that old man dead in the eyes "hells yes i would sir". he just laughed and said me too. it was amazing


----------



## Yellow bird (Aug 29, 2009)

I WANT TO SEE THIS SO BAD! 



ugh.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw it, great movie. Opening scene was f*cking tense 

I must say, Hans Landa was my favourite character (even though he was a nazi scumbag....)

I was surprised at the ammount of violence and at the depiction of violence, it kinda caught me off-guard


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

You were surprised at the amount of violence in a movie about a Jewish group that does nothing but kill Nazis? You are surprised by the amount of violence in a Quentin Tarantino movie?


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> You were surprised at the amount of violence in a movie about a Jewish group that does nothing but kill Nazis? You are surprised by the amount of violence in a Quentin Tarantino movie?



No, I was surprised how the violence was portrayed, it was quite graphical even for a tarantino movie.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Mikbert said:


> No, I was surprised how the violence was portrayed, it was quite graphical even for a tarantino movie.


Funny, i really thought for his it was kind of calm. Might be I just saw it as more of fitting violence.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

I just cant wait till the director cut that should be pretty much some unadulterated violence and it shall be great.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw the movie a week or two ago. I liked it a lot, but the extremely excessive amount of gore kinda ruined a lot of it for me. I can't handle violence like I used to. 
I thought Brad Pitt "imitating" Italian was extremely hilarious though :tongue:.


----------



## Tyler87 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats really all Tarantino does. Violence for no real reason at all. I honestly don't understand the hype surrounding the guy. This movie is downright terrible. Excessive violence for no reason whatsoever... I'm sorry but to those of you who will ultimately say the violence is there as a figurative device are just stretching the hell out of it. I mean every single one of his movies is just straight up violence. If that isn't pandering to youth's lust for action / violence without any reason, character development etc... I don't know what is.

This movie is incredibly demeaning to those involved in WWII... Axis and Allies alike. Where has the respect for these people gone? This movie misrepresents the people that gave their LIVES for something. Even if it isn't meant to be taken seriously, we all know how easily people are manipulated etc.. I can guarantee you there are some stupid 15 year old kids out there thinking that is what WWII was actually like. 

Tarantino is garbage and a money whore. End of story. / rant


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Alright. Now that I've seen it, I have to say: this is the best movie of 2009. Even more-so than Watchmen. What amazes me about the movie is how it combines a tragic introduction with a very funny, startling and suspenseful mid-section and a balls out finale that has to be one of the most outrageous rewrites of World War II ever done, and I mean that in a good way. Hans Landa is a diabolical madman. Lieutenant Aldo Raine and Donny Donowitz are about as cool as you can get. Oh, and Shoshanna Dreyfus. What a hottie. She can burn down my cinema any day. 

10/10

And to Tyler, Tarantino's movies are about criminals, assassins, soldiers and other people who operate in violent fields, so of course there's going to be violence. You can't watch Reservoir Dogs or Pulp Fiction and tell me it doesn't have amazing storytelling. Also, there's nothing disrespectful towards WWII veterans in the movie. I think you're just being an easily offended party pooper, sort of like Tipper Gore or Jack Thompson, you know what I mean? Other than that, all I can say is sorry you didn't like it. Some people just aren't going to like certain movies I guess, and that's fine with me.


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

Waltz was good as Landa and it was occasionally amusing but it was far too long and Tarantino once again indulges his passion for mindless violence of no artistic merit. 
Johann Hari - Archive


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh no. Now there's two haters!

Tyler and Aurora: You better take that back. Or I'll sick THIS GUY on you:










:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Tyler87 (Jul 1, 2009)

The guy is a hack... Pulp Fiction wasn't bad at all and neither are a couple more of his movies. I actually enjoyed that movie for the most part. But Tarantino devalues entertainment to the point that there is no thought involved and the audience isn't drawn into the story and identifying with the characters. They just want to see how the next guy dies. Now tell me this isn't detrimental to society. I'm just morally opposed to cash cow douchebags is all and Tarantino is certainly one of them.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Personally I loved the movie.
We all took my dad as a family to see it. Guess what we all loved it. 
My father ESTP, mother ENFJ , brother ISTP, sister ISTJ, me ENTJ
My mom was the only that got a little weird but we all loved it!

Why for it's entertainment purposes... Violence glorious! The story fictional but awesome!


----------



## Hillary (Sep 12, 2009)

Stars said:


> Alright. Now that I've seen it, I have to say: this is the best movie of 2009. Even more-so than Watchmen. What amazes me about the movie is how it combines a tragic introduction with a very funny, startling and suspenseful mid-section and a balls out finale that has to be one of the most outrageous rewrites of World War II ever done, and I mean that in a good way. Hans Landa is a diabolical madman. Lieutenant Aldo Raine and Donny Donowitz are about as cool as you can get. Oh, and Shoshanna Dreyfus. What a hottie. She can burn down my cinema any day.
> 
> 10/10
> 
> And to Tyler, Tarantino's movies are about criminals, assassins, soldiers and other people who operate in violent fields, so of course there's going to be violence. You can't watch Reservoir Dogs or Pulp Fiction and tell me it doesn't have amazing storytelling. Also, there's nothing disrespectful towards WWII veterans in the movie. I think you're just being an easily offended party pooper, sort of like Tipper Gore or Jack Thompson, you know what I mean? Other than that, all I can say is sorry you didn't like it. Some people just aren't going to like certain movies I guess, and that's fine with me.


This ^. I totally agree.


----------

